# 3000 rebatidas do Gvergara !!!



## GamblingCamel

Eu sei que tu és um jogador do futebol, 
but if you come up north to visit the States, you'll need to know at least a little about USA baseball --
3,000 hits is a big deal !!! 

Congratulations, G.


----------



## gvergara

Muitas gracias, mon cher Ira. Quem sabe, quizas possa ir ao seu pais no proximo summer, todo depende do maldito dough. Envio-te um grande abraco, espero que possamos conversar muito pronto, silla

Gonzalo


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, GVERGARA por tus 3000 útiles contribuciones!!*, hace mucho que no te vemos por aquí...., *¡continúa participando!*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Rayines said:


> hace mucho que no te vemos por aquí....,


¡VERDAD! 

Pero no estamos aquí para reproches: 
*FELICIDADES 
GONZALO
*
Vuelve pronto... preparamos la fiesta.
Un beso
Martine​


----------



## Paquita

¿No tendrás algún Georges Perec "de derrière les fagots" a entender ?

Te echamos de menos..

Felicidades y un fuerte abrazo

"À tôt" 

Paquita


----------



## itka

Ben voilà où tu étais passé ! Tu écrivais des posts sur le forum español...
Quand même... un message pour toi, là.


----------



## gvergara

Paquit& said:


> ¿No tendrás algún Georges Perec "de derrière les fagots" a entender ?
> 
> Te echamos de menos..
> 
> Felicidades y un fuerte abrazo
> 
> "À tôt"
> 
> Paquita


Oi, comment ça va, les filles ? Vous me manquez, vous aussi, mais pas de peur, le temps viendra bien pour moi de retourner, de sentir le français de nouveau... d'ailleurs, ça serait possible que, quand j'atteindrai les 4000 posts, vous me donniez un petit vélo à guidon chromé en cadeau ?????? Mais alás ! je devrai le placer au fond de la cour moi-même... Um abraço a tudos e tudas, et, comme d'habitude, à tÔt! 

Gonzalo


----------



## GamblingCamel

aha ! inside jokes about Monsieur Perec -- ça n'est pas permis !


----------



## gvergara

GamblingCamel said:


> aha ! inside jokes about Monsieur Perec -- ça n'est pas permis !


Oh, yes, that's what I had in mind... only the colour is not my favourite one...


----------



## Paquita

gvergara said:


> , vous me donniez un petit vélo à guidon chromé en cadeau ??????


 
Tu le veux comment ? 

Pas ça, trop commun !

avec moteur écolo? 

artistique ?

acrobatique ?

vraiment original ?

ou encore ????

ah pardon j'oubliais le guidon chromé...


allez tiens, même sans guidon chromé, tu ne refuserais pas ça tout de même !!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Tu n'y es pas du tout Paquita... pour traverser l'Atlantique Gonzalo a besoin de ça... et comme la traversée risque d'être longue... un de luxe


----------



## Gévy

Il arrive, il arrive !

Euhhhh, il arrive sans faute ???

Ah oui, ouf, le voilà ! 

Reviens, GOnzalO, disait monsieur Seguin, reviens... 

On t'attend ! Bravo pour tes 3 000 !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Gonzalo!
Chego um pouco tarde a sua festa, mas... *Feliz 3000*! 
É realmente um prazer trocas idéias com você no fórum de português. 
Continue sendo da casa.
Um abraço.
O


----------



## gvergara

olivinha said:


> Oi, Gonzalo!
> Chego um pouco tarde a sua festa, mas... *Feliz 3000*!
> É realmente um prazer trocas idéias com você no fórum de português.
> Continue sendo da casa.
> Um abraço.
> O


Olá, Oli:

Muitas gracias pela sua participacao nesta festa... Nao estou certo que seja uma verdadera troca... voce já sabe que a minha participacao se reduz a fazer tantas perguntas quanto possa em pouco tempo  Muitas gracias também por todas as respotas que me tem dado.

Gonzalo


----------



## Nanon

Nossa, Gvergara, parabéns!...
(oui, effectivement, j'avais vu sur quel forum il parlait de ses lectures ces derniers temps... )


----------

